# Claudio Magris: chi è?



## admin (19 Giugno 2013)

Un estratto di un suo bravo è uscito come traccia agli *esami di maturità 2013*, in tanti si chiedono: Ma *chi è Claudio Magris?*

E' uno scrittore, germanista senatore italiano e professore universitario. Nato il 10 Aprile del 1939. Insegna letteratura tedesca presso l'Università di Torino e quella di Trieste. Collabora con il Corriere della Sera.

*L'Infinito Viaggiare* è una sua opera del 1995


----------



## juventino (19 Giugno 2013)

Ma come si fa a mettere alla maturità un autore che non è manco accennato nei libri di testo?


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un estratto di un suo bravo è uscito come traccia agli *esami di maturità 2013*, in tanti si chiedono: Ma *chi è Claudio Magris?*
> 
> E' uno scrittore, germanista senatore italiano e professore universitario. Nato il 10 Aprile del 1939. Insegna letteratura tedesca presso l'Università di Torino e quella di Trieste. Collabora con il Corriere della Sera.
> 
> *L'Infinito Viaggiare* è una sua opera del 1995



Arg! Tedeschi anche qui!!!

Domani manifestazione Grillina


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2013)

Folle mettere Magris, sconosciuto ai più o quantomeno ai ragazzi di 18 anni.....


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Folle mettere Magris, sconosciuto ai più o quantomeno ai ragazzi di 18 anni.....



ma non è questo il problema... quanto che non è nei programmi ministeriali, probabilmente neanche i professori (fissati solo con i poeti dell'800 e primo novecento, per loro l'innovazione non esiste) lo conoscono


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2013)

Me lo sto chiedendo da stamattina...


----------

